
Internet of Things - TheTribster
http://www.tastethecloud.com/content/internet-things
======
lsc
A Chinese friend of mine has been on about this 'Internet of things' for a
while now. He claims there is quite a lot of government-backed Chinese venture
capital chasing 'Internet of things' startups.

------
ledart
He is right, China is investing billions in this initiative.

